# Zullo & Tesch



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

These two were just finished being painted. An early 1990s Zullo and Tesch from the same period. Had the Zullo painted in a pearlized orange and the Tesch in red. The Zullo was originally blue and the Tesch, a neon pink! I think they look a lot better now. :thumbsup: The Zullo will be built up with a NOS 8 speed Superbe Pro group while the Tesch will be built up with a NOS Dura Ace 7410, 8 speed group.













































































































In the process of restoration on the Zullo, I was able to correspond with Tiziano Zullo himself. He was actually just in my hometown in Texas back in March. I didn't starting corresponding with him until recently and missed the chance to meet up with him at the time. I plan on visiting him maybe this next summer. Don't think I will take the Zullo with me but you never know... He does still have some nice Zullo pantographed 3TTT stems (black and silver), one of which will grace my bike. The Tesch will join my other Tesch that I currently own, a Specialized Team Allez built by Dave Tesch in the late 1980s. It uses traditional lugs like his 101 so it will be nice to add one of his fillet brazed frames to my stable.










Both frames were expertly refinished in a durable powder coat by the great guys (and gal) at Spectrum Powder Works in Colorado Springs. They do excellent work and are great to work with. You can't go wrong and I cannot reccomend them enough. I can tell you that you should steer clear of Cyle Art. What a bunch of unprofessional and miserable people. I've never had so much grief in any endeavor I've taken on as I had with them, especially Susan Cunningham. Jim wasn't much better to deal with but she takes the prize. If anyone wants more details on that operation, please IM me and you'll never want to do business with them ever.

I'll post complete photos of the bikes once they are built up.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

I love the color you chose for the Zullo. The Tesch looks great too. So many of the S-22's had really bad 80's neon paint jobs.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow--nice job--did you make the new decals too?

(And nice shop--love the Speedster in the background. Adds a very nice touch).


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Amazing! How did you go about geting the decals? I never realised what nice frames they made, make. I checked out their web site and was floored.

ZULLO BIKE - Bici da corsa su misura - Bike Factory - Made in ITALY


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

paredown said:


> Wow--nice job--did you make the new decals too?
> 
> (And nice shop--love the Speedster in the background. Adds a very nice touch).


Thanks! The decals for the Tesch S-22 were sourced, believe it or not, from the original supplier. He still had full sets. The Zullo decals are a creation of my own design incorporating the font of the originals with some details of Zullo's current design; the gold outline. Tiziano approved my taking liberties with the decals. :thumbsup: Now having said that, they are really not decals but actually airbrushed using stencils on top of the base coat. After the decals were sprayed, a clear coat with pearl was sprayed over, giving it he final look I wanted and sealing in the decals.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

velomateo said:


> I love the color you chose for the Zullo. The Tesch looks great too. So many of the S-22's had really bad 80's neon paint jobs.


Thanks! I've always wanted an orange bike. In fact I have come to close to buying a Merckx a number of times but it is just not a bike that I have lusted after. The Zullo is one that I grew up with along with Miyata, Paramounts, Picchios, Tommasinins, and Colnagos and have always wanted to add to my stable. After I was lucky enough to find one in excellent condition save for the paint, I now had a frame that was worthy of such an eye catching color. So that is how I settled on the orange for the Zullo.

The Tesch was originally painted the bright neon pink that Tesch was famous for. The paint was chipped and scratched when I found the frame and so it was a no brainer that I would have it painted. I only have one red bike, a Univega Competizion, that I plan to get rid of, so I decided to add another red bike to my stable that I intend to keep. I saw someone post photos of their red Tesch S-22 and I liked how it looked. I went with a little brighter of red. It will definitely get noticed.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

High Gear said:


> Amazing! How did you go about geting the decals? I never realised what nice frames they made, make. I checked out their web site and was floored.
> 
> ZULLO BIKE - Bici da corsa su misura - Bike Factory - Made in ITALY


The decals are actually painted using masks. The only decals that we could find were from the mid-80s, prior to the ones I needed. So, based on the font of the original decals, I came up with the design we used, incorporating the gold metallic outline that Zullo is using on their current designs.

Yes, Zullo is still going strong. He was just in my hometown earlier in the year and I missed the chance to meet up with hime and his wife but I plan to make it over to Italy this next year and will definitely make a stop at the Zullo factory. :thumbsup:


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice work on the Zullo and Tesch.

I am also a fan of Tiziano Zullo's work and have owned four of his framesets/bicycles over the years.

I still have an early 1980's Sprint that I love.

As for meeting the Zullo crew, I had a chance at NAHBS in Austin, and they were wonderful!

I ended up buying jerseys and hats, and barely escaped from buying a Zullo TVM replica frameset.

Can't wait to see your build!


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

I am also a lucky owner of an S22 in red, it is a very special machine.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

nice work. you're not the first to complain about cyclart. wonder if any of zullo's friends have nicknamed him 'tits'?


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Great looking bikes. I have a Tesch 101 in blue. I raced it from late 80s into mid 90s. Broke the fork in a crash. Really have to work at breaking a Tesch 101 fork!


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

"Like"


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Schneiderguy said:


> Great looking bikes. I have a Tesch 101 in blue. I raced it from late 80s into mid 90s. Broke the fork in a crash. Really have to work at breaking a Tesch 101 fork!



I had the chance to pick up a 101, and it was in excellent condition but too much like my Tesch Specialized Team Allez. The Geometry was spot on to that of the Allez, so I passed. I regretted it afterwards but when I came across the S-22, I jumped on it mainly due to the price but also, the build quality was excellent. The only thing I didn't care for was the neon pink! That was corrected as was a little corrosion inside the left rear chainstay at the dropout that was only noticed once the frame was stripped. Can't wait to built it up and take it for a spin! :thumbsup:


----------



## unicrown junkie (Aug 1, 2011)

Haven't seen a Zullo in years, and you did a fantastic job of getting a good looking paint job on it. As for your Team Allez, wow.....! I always wanted one.


----------



## locominute (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't regret passing up the 101
I think you will be pleasantly surprised by the S22 ride quality.
the 101 was essentially a lugged Columbus SL frame with SP chainstays.
and will probably ride similar to the Zullo and Allez with the SLX tubing..

the True Temper
Tesch designed S22 tubing makes it a much more 
aggressive and unique frame.






i


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

locominute said:


> Don't regret passing up the 101
> I think you will be pleasantly surprised by the S22 ride quality.
> the 101 was essentially a lugged Columbus SL frame with SP chainstays.
> and will probably ride similar to the Zullo and Allez with the SLX tubing..
> ...


Thanks for the thoughts. I guess I regretted not getting it because it was a Tesch. As a collector and rider of vintage bikes, I appreciate the craftsmanship that went into the bikes as well as how they ride and I wanted one of his own branded frames to complement my Tesch-Specialized. You are correct, it did ride like my Tesch Team Allez. Actually, with its geometry, it was unlike any of my other SLX frames. In addition I have an SLX Paramount and Pinarello Montello, both with relaxed geometry compared to the Tesch Allez and 101. I am very much looking forward to taking out the S-22 as soon as I build it up. Completely different bike from any of my others. Thanks again, James.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

The Tesch is not twitchy. but it turns like a go kart. I did well in some crits not off being more fit, just more confident and fearless on technical courses. Probably not the best bike for long road rides, but I was always in enough pain "comfort" wasn't an issue.


----------



## locominute (Aug 29, 2006)

I 
Tesch was real keen on having a 35mm raked fork
--I guess that is why it has a go kart feel. 
the fat steel tubes lends it much stability similar to more recent larger diameter steel tubing now available--


does the Tesch Team Allez have a relatively shorter top tube vs seat tube ?
74+ degree angles?
With my 56cm labeled frame the TT is 55cm--I think Colnago does something like this 



.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I've really been impressed with what I've learned about Zullo frames in the last couple of years. There was a great extended article about the company in the Nov/Dec.2010 issue of Bicycling Australia if you can ever dig one up.

LOVE the orange. Guess I'm surprised to see these frames powdercoated as I have always read that for real high end results you want to stick with paint which goes on thinner and shows more detail when dry. However, both these frames look great. I would never wear anything orange or drive an orange car...but that Zullo is beautiful.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

hawker12 said:


> I've really been impressed with what I've learned about Zullo frames in the last couple of years. There was a great extended article about the company in the Nov/Dec.2010 issue of Bicycling Australia if you can ever dig one up.
> 
> LOVE the orange. Guess I'm surprised to see these frames powdercoated as I have always read that for real high end results you want to stick with paint which goes on thinner and shows more detail when dry. However, both these frames look great. I would never where anything orange or drive an orange car...but that Zullo is beautiful.


Having visited Spectrum Powder Coat in person, I knew what to expect. These guys know what they are doing and can replicate just about anything you can imagine. The finishes are, in my not so expert eyes, just as thin as any liquid finish that I've ever seen. I haven't yet seen my frames up close but don't expect to be just as impressed having seen them in photographs.

Yeah, I was debating between red and orange on the Zullo. Luckily before I had to make the decision, the Tesch found its wy to me, and that pretty much settled the debate. I had all of the chrome work done, as the original finish was all paint and I always like the look that chrome added. As far as wearing orange or having an orange car, I have an orange Woolistic Molteni jersey and trainer and I have my eye on an orange Lotus Exige. :thumbsup:


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

locominute said:


> I
> Tesch was real keen on having a 35mm raked fork
> --I guess that is why it has a go kart feel.
> the fat steel tubes lends it much stability similar to more recent larger diameter steel tubing now available--
> ...



Yes, the Tesch built Allez is 74 and has a shorter top tube than seat tube. I just took a look at your Tesch S-22 on your gallery page. Very nice. Love that yellow. Yellow was the very first color that I was going with for my Zullo. Way back in 1985 I saw my first Zullo and it was a bright yellow. I wanted to paint mine yellow but this was when it was at CyclArt. That process and those people almost had me wanting to sell the frame. Glad I didn't but I couldn't quite go through with the yellow as everytime I looked at it, I'd be reminded of those people.  So in the end, I went with either red or orange and orange won out by default due to the Tesch getting red. In the end, it all worked out I think. :thumbsup:

What hapened to your original fork?


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

locominute said:


> With my 56cm labeled frame the TT is 55cm--I think Colnago does something like this


FWIW, Colnago measures their frames from center of BB to top of seat tube, and in some cases to top of seat tube where the clamp goes on newer frames. So a lot of folks get confused and claim Colnagos have short top tubes.

Most Colnago geometry is close to square measured c-t-c--ie, my old CT-1 was a "59"--but is was 56.7 TT c-t-c- and 57 seat tube c-t-c. My Master Pui was similar--marked as a 60, but actually 58.5 c-t-c with about a 58 TT measured c-t-c.

Add to that their "Freuler" style large frames where they have dropped the top tube--I bought a Tecnos that was nominally a 63 in this style of frame, but it had a 58.5 TT as did all the frame sizes above 60---and the persistent "legend" that you should ride a smaller frame in a Colnago, and there is no end of confusion out there.

It still confuses nearly every eBay seller out there, but it is the same as some bar manufacturers measuring outside to outside and others measuring c-t-c--you have to confirm the measurements.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Thanks! I've always wanted an orange bike. In fact I have come to close to buying a Merckx a number of times but it is just not a bike that I have lusted after. The Zullo is one that I grew up with along with Miyata, Paramounts, Picchios, Tommasinins, and Colnagos and have always wanted to add to my stable. After I was lucky enough to find one in excellent condition save for the paint, I now had a frame that was worthy of such an eye catching color. So that is how I settled on the orange for the Zullo.
> 
> The Tesch was originally painted the bright neon pink that Tesch was famous for. The paint was chipped and scratched when I found the frame and so it was a no brainer that I would have it painted. I only have one red bike, a Univega Competizion, that I plan to get rid of, so I decided to add another red bike to my stable that I intend to keep. I saw someone post photos of their red Tesch S-22 and I liked how it looked. I went with a little brighter of red. It will definitely get noticed.


Sorry, my response is a bit delayed...I'm in the middle of a big home project. Funny you mentioned your Univega though, because I sold you that bike (via ebay) a couple years ago. You did clean it up nice. I look forward to your finished build pics.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Very cool orange paint on that Zullo. A friend of mine has a Zullo and I wish I was taller so I could steal it from him It has the crazy wood/yellow/tan/brown paint job that I think was a Pro Tour-raced frame in 1990 or 1991? (could be wrong here, but I think I've read that).


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Thanks! The decals for the Tesch S-22 were sourced, believe it or not, from the original supplier. He still had full sets. The Zullo decals are a creation of my own design incorporating the font of the originals with some details of Zullo's current design; the gold outline. Tiziano approved my taking liberties with the decals. :thumbsup: Now having said that, they are really not decals but actually airbrushed using stencils on top of the base coat. After the decals were sprayed, a clear coat with pearl was sprayed over, giving it he final look I wanted and sealing in the decals.


Quattro

That Zullo is beautiful in orange - I really like the effect of the orange and chrome, kinda reminds me of my Orange Crate from the 60's!. The S-22 is pretty awesome, too. I just got a red Hwy-101 for myself! I will post some pics soon.

I would love to have your contact for the Tesch decals.

Jim


----------

